# How many mags do you keep for each gun?



## DennyCrane

How many mags do you keep (on average) for each gun?


----------



## Ala Dan

Really, I have lost count; but I know there is a BUNCH of 'em~! :-D


----------



## blackice

I normally keep 6..... (3) for Range (3) for Carry..... :shock:


----------



## spacedoggy

I have a Kel-Tec sub 2000, Glock 17 and 26 that use the same mags. I have two 33rd, one 30rd and six 17 rd which work in all three guns. Four 10 rds for the G26 but when I carry it which is all the time, I keep a ten rd in it and carry two 17 rds with me. I have a 33rd in my SUV. I try to have four mags for all my gun for going to the range.


----------



## jwkimber45

I usually keep 4-6 for the handguns.

Ar-15s are another story I've got a blue million of those........


----------



## Bob Wright

Well, there's "American Rifleman," "Shooting Times." "Guns and Ammo", and my favorite, " Guns of the Old West". I count four.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45

Bob Wright said:


> Well, there's "American Rifleman," "Shooting Times." "Guns and Ammo", and my favorite, " Guns of the Old West". I count four.
> 
> Bob Wright


 :-D :-D LOL!!!! :-D :-D


----------



## spacedoggy

Only one mag for this Glock

http://www.everhappentoyou.com/glockwithdrummag.wmv


----------



## viper31373

for my p90, 1 in the gun, and 2 double carriers= 5.

danny


----------



## Reliable

I usually like to have 4 for each pistol.


----------



## tony pasley

i have 70 1911 mag's 5 hk mag's and at 3 mag's for several others. now rifles that is another ball game


----------



## propellerhead

3. One in the gun with JHP. Two to take to the range.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I was about to buy a 6th Glock 34 mag, but I ran across that Galco Matrix holster on Friday afternoon, costing the same price. So, now I gotta wait. My goal is to have 6 for each gun. I have 6 fullsize USP mags already. 5 Glock mags, 4 HK USP compact mags, and 5 mags for my SW99.

I only have 2 for my compact P99, but I can use the 5 fullsize SW99 mags in it, so I don't worry about it. Prev had a Glock 26 for 8 years, and I only had the 2 compact mags that whole time. SInce it also used fullsize mags, it never bothered me


----------



## Hk Fanatic

I became so paranoid after the clinton ban, I now have 12 magazines per handgun I own.


----------



## David Hill

I have two pistols.One Mag. in each gun at home with JHP and two Mags. for each gun at the range. :shock:


----------



## Shipwreck

Hk Fanatic said:


> I became so paranoid after the clinton ban, I now have 12 magazines per handgun I own.


Yea, I know what ya mean.

I sold a Glock 17 mag for $100 once during that ban, though.

But yea, that is a concern.


----------



## Maximo

I try to keep 4-6 per gun but I only have 3 right now for the M&P. I ordered the Desantis M&P holster from S&W the other day. At $39.96 a pop for the mags I only got one for now, the holster was $64.95. The wife is allready pissed so I better slow down until next month.


----------



## Mystro

Hk Fanatic said:


> I became so paranoid after the clinton ban, I now have 12 magazines per handgun I own.


Echo! Echo!(I'm almost as paranoid):smt066

I have 12 10mm mags - 6 each(8rds), for the Delta and the Eclipse.
And 14 .45 mags of various capacities for the XSE and the Commander.(10 and 8 rounders for competition - 7 rounders for carry)
The G17 get only 5, 2- 17 rounders, and 2- 31 rounders, and 1- 10 rounder.
All get rotated with full capacity for a month at a time for nightstand duty, then back to the safe for their turn at the range or competition.
:shock:


----------



## propellerhead

propellerhead said:


> 3. One in the gun with JHP. Two to take to the range.


Things have changed since I first replied. The magic number seems to be 4 now.


----------



## niadhf

Bob Wright said:


> Well, there's "American Rifleman," "Shooting Times." "Guns and Ammo", and my favorite, " Guns of the Old West". I count four.
> 
> Bob Wright


Hey Bob, You missed "Shoot" magazine, and "The cowboy Chhronicles" (ok thats a newspaper format but......

Now assuming the OP means magazines, ...
I have 5 for the PA-63 (probably go up to 8 after i get the second gun)
4 for the officers (2 colt 6rd, 2 star 7 round)
1 speedloader for the PT94
and for the Vaquero/singlesix/ 1851 navys, well... you figure those out lol


----------



## Todd

This is hilarious. A post that's just over 2 years old has resurfaced! Well, I might as well chime in.

I've got:

4, 13-round mags for my Sig
10, 30-round mags for my AR (I'll get more if Obaba or Hillary get into office). 
The one 6-round mag that came with my P3AT.


----------



## niadhf

tony pasley said:


> i have 70 1911 mag's 5 hk mag's and at 3 mag's for several others. now rifles that is another ball game


tony, did i read that right? *70* 1911 magazines?
sweet, if you ever feel you have too many........ (officers model please, preferably blued :smt082)


----------



## Bullseye

Usually 3 to 4 for each.


----------



## Spartan

Most just two, Beretta 92 three currently but will get another my next order. My XD45 came with three. Might get a G18 mag for my G19 eventually. The ones I keep loaded for HD get rotated about every month or so, and they all get range use.

AR - six or seven, I can't remember.


----------



## biegel34

At minimum 2, but that can vary with how much I shoot that particular gun.


----------



## oak1971

Enough to get the job done.


----------



## Desertrat

I always have 4 mags.....most of them 15 round.


----------



## JeffWard

Never thought I'd need more than the 3 13-round mags for my XD... but then, considering the forthcoming election... I might a get a few more.

JW


----------



## cupsz71

*XD9sc* - 2 /10rnd & 2 /16rnd
*Beretta 92FS* - 3 /15rnd & 1 /15rnd "anti-sand" coated
*Bersa T380 *- 2 /7rnd
*Ruger 10/22* - 3 /10rnd & 1 /30rnd

All part of my "_zombie pacification_" plan...............

_I need an AR15............._


----------



## Clyde

.22 pistols - 5 per gun

Centerfire pistols - 
Double Stack Mags Min 5 Max 18

Single Stack Mags Min 5 Max 14


:smt033


----------



## unpecador

I currently own only one handgun, a P01 and I have 4 mags and counting


----------



## DJ Niner

How many mags?

If it's a gun I like a lot, a gun I shoot a lot, a gun that I expect I'm going to keep for the long haul, then I make sure I have plenty of mags. Mags are expendable items; they will wear-out with normal use, and your pistol's reliability is only as good as the mags you use to feed it. I stick to factory mags whenever possible, and have rarely been disappointed. I will buy good used factory mags at gunshows, pawn shops, etc. to save money, but I only buy mags in very good to excellent condition.

Plus, when you live in a cold climate and shoot outdoors year-round, it's nice to have plenty of mags pre-loaded so you don't have to fumble around and/or freeze your fingers once you hit that frosty firing line.


----------



## jmg

3 magazines.
2 loaded for carry and one keep new to replace one who would malfunction.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

2-3 for each pistol


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I carry 2 extra with my CCW but I'll have no less then 4 for any I have. Range guns I'll have as many as 7-8. lol..Of course if I got to counting 1911 mags..Well..there's a lot!


----------



## KCabbage

Greetings everyone.
I like to have at least 3 for each one.
Take care


----------



## Old Padawan

I have 13-15 mags for the 1911. I use most of them when training. Shooting a 7 round gun in a class of hi-cap users is very “active”. You never know when the instructor is going to take you from draw, shoot two rounds and holster to Shouting HEAD or LEFT (to indicate another opponent).
I have to change mags every 4 rounds. The high cap crowd sneers at you when you shoot to slide lock.


----------



## Joeywhat

I've got 6 for my XD9, and 2 for the P22. I'd get more for the P22, but they're running around $30+shipping right now. A bit too much for me...otherwise I'd have 4 with the pinky rest.


----------



## Capt Cook

I have 3 for my Buckmark, 3-10 rnd & 1-8 rnd for my C9 & 3 for my 995 Carbine.
I like to have at least 3 for each gun but I'll probably get a couple more.
I don't see much point in having too many for each gun right now. My guns aren't Hi-Cap so I'm not worried about any kind of ban.


----------



## unpecador

Just bought 2 more (factory mags only) so now I have 6 total for my P-01. My goal is to have 10 mags on hand but at $30 a piece it's a slow process.


----------



## JJ

didnt expect those results.

ive lost count,but i consider 15-20 for each a good start...i _slow down _once i have that(but dont stop).

if theres a ban...i want enough for me,my kids,and any grandkids that may come along.

...i'll never stop buying mags,even when ive got enough to last forever,i'll buy more in hopes of making a profit down the road(price increases and/or another ban with "grandfather clause" etc).


----------



## Rhino

17 AR mags

oh yeah, 4 .22lr 10rd rotary mags


----------



## mtlmgc

2-15 rnd for the 92FS, 2-7 rnd for the PA-63, 4-10 rnd for the MK-11
I always want more but money.....well you know.


----------



## toolboxluis

i have 3 AR-15 so is about 35 mags 
xd .45 5 mags 13 round each 
m&p 9 3 mags 17 round each 
two glock 19 4 mags 15 round each 1 32 round mag 
fnp-9 3 mags 16 round each 
ruger mark II government model 2 10 round and 2 12 round mags 
ruger sr9 one 17 round mag 
marlin 9 mm camp rifle 1 10 round mag and 2 25 round mag 

:numbchuck::numbchuck:


----------



## dandanthearmyman

If the army has taught me any thing it is to keep everything clean to include mags as well as rotating them out as not to wear the springs in them out. Please also remember to check them on a schedule to know they work. If the spring is bad there are sites out there who sell replacement springs cheeper then buying a new mag. But just my 2 cents.


----------



## tekhead1219

Minimum of 3 for each.


----------



## Black Metal

Currently I have

Rami 
2-10 rd 2-14 rd

PM9 
2-6 rd 1-7 rd

Buckmark 
4-10 rd

P94 
3-10 rd 2-15 rd

10/22
2-10 rd 2-25 rd


----------



## LIKE_M_HOTT

DennyCrane said:


> How many mags do you keep (on average) for each gun?


Well i like to have atleast atleast 3 if its a carrry gun . I hate the thought of being killed for a lack of shooting back. reality is if you do have to pull it you are not likely to fire over 10 rounds max . an if you do you are probably not going to live to tell about it . Now if its a range gun then i always try to have 4-5 it just seems to work better for me (less time loading). Then when you go to sell it i always hold back the spares that did not come with the gun an offer then to the buyer at a fair price ::smt023


----------



## Kyle1337

Beretta 92FS = 5 15rnd mags (got the holster mike thanks!)
XD-40 = 5 12rnd mags
All factory mags, I used to do after markets but stopped after one screwed up my S&W 915.

I only carry one spare mag now though, I used to be all gung ho when I got my CCL for the first time and carried all four spare mags, however I think I've leveled out now and carry one spare with one in the gun + knife + 3oz OC spray on my key ring, or my "pen" OC spray which works well with a suit.


----------



## Almightyzappa

I've only got 2 at the moment. Going to pick up a couple more soon. Thinking of doing some IDPA when I get a bit more consistent.


----------



## Growler67

I like to keep at least 5 on hand per. One in and 2 pairs of reloads. I'm not there with all of mine and have more than 5 for a couple of the ones I've had the longest. 5 is my magic number.


----------



## JONSCH

As someone living in Canada I have to wonder what the hell happens in the states that some of you guys need to CARRY around 3 mags with you


----------



## george ries

:mrgreen:i have so many i lost count between handguns and rifle mags


----------



## KCabbage

For the pistols I keep about 3-4, would like more though. I think I keep about the same for the rifles but I plan on getting some more before I won't be able to anymore.


----------



## johnr

just bought a FNP-9, it came with three mags. i had to buy a second for my sig mosquito, it only cane with one mag.

YMMV
John


----------



## twodogs

I have 2. I have a P6, and that was my limit when I bought it. I tried to get a third, but the company I bought it from wouldn't let me.


----------



## TheReaper

4 for each weapon:smt023


----------



## jk27

I have a G17 and a G26. The 26 came with two 10 rd., I have six 17rd that will function in either weapon. Ten 35-rd for my Galil 5.56, and about twelve 30rd for the (2) 7.62X39 AK's. Does anyone know if the same mags will load and feed the 5.45X39, if I were to decide another AK is in order?


----------



## sig09

jk27 said:


> I have a G17 and a G26. The 26 came with two 10 rd., I have six 17rd that will function in either weapon. Ten 35-rd for my Galil 5.56, and about twelve 30rd for the (2) 7.62X39 AK's. Does anyone know if the same mags will load and feed the 5.45X39, if I were to decide another AK is in order?


WOW, thats alot of fire power..... Ive got a 15rd mag for the sig(2 more on the way) and 2 mags for my rifle.


----------



## biotech

Typically 6 for pistols and 12 for rifles. Most I have more then this because of multiple copies.


----------



## mike#9

I keep 5 for each right now


----------



## drummin man 627

FEG has 3. Beretta has 3. Taurus has 8. I voted 4-5.


----------



## BT2Flip

5 for my XD45
3 JHP
2 FMJ

:smt1099 GOD BLESS AMERICA :smt1099


----------



## BT2Flip

mike#9 said:


> I keep 5 for each right now


I try to do the same

5 each ...to go PLEASE:numbchuck:


----------



## BT2Flip

CABELAS IS HAVING A SALE ON mAGS RIGHT NOW ...i JUST ORDERED MORE ...THEY ARE (OF COARSE) ON bACK ORDER...

and did I mention ...I HATE CAP lock ! :anim_lol::smt076:numbchuck:


----------



## will

I try to keep at least 4 per gun. Right now some only have 2, but will buy more as soon as I can.


----------



## oak1971

Minimum 4 per pistol. 10 per rifle. I need 2 more for the AR-10.


----------



## Gregg1LE

5 for my M & P 9c.3 with FMJ, 2 with HP.


----------



## truman565

My rule of thumb is to have at least 4 per gun that you plan on keeping loaded. That way you can rotate your mags each week and keep you springs stronger for longer.


----------



## kenw

15 round limit in NJ, but no limit on how many mags (yet).

I have 4 for the M&P, and am waiting for the additional 2 to arrive from the S&W rebate that was in effect when I bought the gun.

The P22 has only 2 10rd. mags, but I need to get about 4 or 5 more, we shoot them out on the range faster then we can reload them.

Ken


----------



## BigNic

I usually keep six magazines per pistol... I rotate 3 at a time.


----------



## mplecha

My Springfield loaded came with 2 SS mags. I used the coupon that came with it to buy 5 more of the blue 7 round mags for $9 each. Now, I wish I'd gotten some of the 10 round mags, too.


----------



## IndyRob

I want at least 5 per gun, but I'm not quite there yet, cause I keep adding guns instead of mags


----------



## ncligs

I have 3 for my Kel Tec 3-PAT...


----------



## biohazurd

Well for all my guns i make a habit of getting at least 2 mags, But many of my guns have more than 2 . For instance my Glock 17- i have 5


----------



## Peacemaker

I voted 9 to 12 since there was not a "as many as I can get my hands on" entry..........


----------



## shakermach

I usually keep at least two but try to keep three to five


----------



## TMUSCLE1

I have 4 for my XD40. Will probably get more as funds allow it.


----------



## macgulley

I try to pick up every magazine I can get a good deal on.


----------



## leibdav1

It depends on the gun. If it's just something I've picked up but don't plan on making a regular everyday carry, I'm only going to get four or five extras. But, if I'm buying mags for a gun I carry on a regular basis, I'll buy one of two each time I get to the range. For instance, with my Glock 19, I probably have 15. For my FN 45, I have 10. Depends on the gun and how expensive the magazines are.


----------



## Guest

Planning on having at least three mags for each gun...


----------



## Oldman

*Well....*

I suppose one mag is enough if that is all one wants.

Attending gun shows and going into firearm dealers, I will occasionally see mags at decent prices and buy them. Some of my guns have a couple of mags, others may have several.

Extra mags are handy to own but not vital until one breaks.


----------



## Q!!

At least 4


----------



## eastlandb1

1 in gun, 2 in holster. Robert


----------



## nolexforever

4 total. walther mags are pricey.


----------



## Legasat

I keep 4 mags per auto. Two on guard duty, and two so I can rotate them every month or two.


----------



## Kyle1337

Depends on the firearm, I got 3 for my XD, 8 for my 92FS, 4 for my glock, and 12 for my AR my "battlepack" if I gotta pick up and run, i got 360 rnds on my body.


----------



## stewart51

I try for at least 3, a few more for the ones that I shoot often.


----------



## davewilson16

Hi all. I keep three mags for my SW M&P 9mm, one in the gun and one in my Nightwatch mag clamp. The third is somewhere in my nightstand.


----------



## fragger-ks

At least five


----------



## gmounce

five to ten depending on how long I've owned the gun. Glock 17 I have 10 mags unopened, and 6 older mags that still work well. Glock 22 8 new mags 4 older. My new Ruger Sr9 owned gun for less than 24 hours and currently have 4. I will get more as I find internet specials. Riffles I won't go there.


----------



## rccola712

I have 6 for my G19, came with 2 10 rounders when I bought it, was able to talk the guy into throwing in 2 aftermarket 15 rounders so I'd buy from him, then found a deal online for 2 15 rounders and a 2 mag pouch for $25!  now if only in could get ammo to keep them filled :smt068


----------



## dondavis3

I always keep 2 or 3 mags for all of my guns.

:smt1099


----------



## James NM

I have between 1 and 30, depending on the gun.


----------



## DennisE

4 or 5 for my CCW guns. Dennis


----------



## mikiec

I have 4 for my XD45 and 4 for my Colt Defender. I'll be picking up more for the Defender.

mike


----------



## spongebobmac

id say 5 but the ar15 is different


----------



## mjgray

*XDm Mags*

New to handguns and the "sport" just purchased my first gun, XDm 9mm. Came with 2 mags, purchased 2 more. I find it much better to load at one time rathr then have to reload at the range, just me I'm sure. Plan to buy another gun next month and hope to be able to have the same number of mags for it. Stayed with the OEM, had heard that aftermarket was sometimes not so good, anyone else think so?

Mike


----------



## DJ Niner

mjgray said:


> New to handguns and the "sport" just purchased my first gun, XDm 9mm. Came with 2 mags, purchased 2 more. I find it much better to load at one time rathr then have to reload at the range, just me I'm sure. Plan to buy another gun next month and hope to be able to have the same number of mags for it. Stayed with the OEM, had heard that aftermarket was sometimes not so good, anyone else think so?
> 
> Mike


Yes. Stay with factory mags and you'll spend more, but save yourself problems/heartache.


----------



## FORDMAN0781

I just bought a Taurus PT 24 7 .40 cal. The gun comes with 2 15 round mags. I probably want to purchase 3 or 4 more. So assume I have 6 mags total, I will load 2 or 3 with Hollow Points and save them for carry or defense use, the other I will use for range use. Can't wait to pick up my gun tomorrow. Damn 3 day waiting period doesn't include weekend. I purchased Thursday, so the waiting period is Friday, Monday, Tuesday. First eligible day to pick it up is Weds.


----------



## GreySmoke

My new XD 45 came with 2, I added three more. One in the gun and two dual mag pouches on the belt. Damm I'm over the top just for the range ...


----------



## jay7

really depends on the weapon, and the mag capacity for me, my para compact 1911, i carry 3 on me, cause they only hold 7 each, my taurus 92........i carry 2 17 round mags, my haha...........my......whew cant belive im gonna say this, my jennings .25 lol i carry 1 mag, because ill be lucky to get more than 1 round off at a time  basicaly i carry enough to bring enough ammo for when it hits the fan, so i can get out alive


----------



## bluegrassstate

I keep a mag storage pouch that holds four (4) mags and one mag in the pistol...that makes a total of 5 mags for each of the pistols I currently own..that's for heading to the range...for concealed carry, I only have the mag in the pistol unless I carry a one mag holster in addition to my concealment holster...later...from the bluegrassstate..


----------



## SIGness

Most of the handguns I've purchase that require mags. I find it a must to have at least 4, I'd prefer to have more. But that's my rule. And if I do nab a shooter with any less, I allow it into the budget of the gun to accommodate. However, I do have one with 8 mags, one with 6. The remainder I have 4 for each.

Seems like I can blow a lot more money when I'm at the range that way. :smt076


----------



## wheelgunnerfla

Trust me you want to keep at least six (6) good mags for each gun.


----------



## PureWon009

At least 6 for each handgun. More for Rifles. Mouse guns don't count for the rule to me. 2-3 is enough for me on the .380 and below.


----------



## tateb24

I think at least 10 mags, two for the car, two under the coach, two underneath the bed, two in the range bag, and two in the kitchen. This is what I do...working at a gun shop is not healthy...for your mind or soul.


----------



## Freedom1911

I average about 6 mags per pistol. But there are a few that I only have 4.


----------



## rclinton

Minimum of 2 per gun. Hoping for the extended mag for the Taurus Slim, if not then just a few more 7's


----------



## righttoown

At least 4.


----------



## fudo

1 in gun + 2 spares
3 with springs resting
swap q 6 mos.


----------



## novacody78

I have 3 but would like 2 more.


----------



## cougartex

4 per gun.:smt1099


----------



## larryh1108

I like to keep enough mags to hold approx 50 rounds (or a full box of ammo). If it's 6 count, I have 8 mags (48). If it's 8 count (1911) I have 6 mags (48). If it's 13 rounds, I have 4 mags, etc. It makes range trips easier and I always have all my mags loaded after a range trip so it works out nice there as well.


----------



## Mariano

4-5 mags always


----------



## archull

minimum of 2 but I prefer 3-4 mags per gun.


----------



## tc15

4-6 per gun.


----------



## GreySmoke

At least 6 for handguns and 12 for rifles


----------



## flieger67

Got two with my Glock 19 and just ordered two more last week from Midway USA. Got Glock factory mags for less than $24 per mag.


----------



## JLR09

It will be 4 mags for my Sigma when the 2 from the rebate decide to show up.


----------



## riggergreg

Minimum of two, but prefer 4 per pistol. I have lots of 1911 mags, but I have a few 1911s


----------



## GLD1980

*Not enough!*



DennyCrane said:


> How many mags do you keep (on average) for each gun?


7.62x39 (AK)
30rd x 7
5rd x 1

5.56 
30rds x 
PMAGS= 17
Lancers= 3
Beta C-MAG 100rds= 1

SIG P226
20rd entended mag x 5
15rd mag x 2

Beretta PX4 Storm
20rds x 1
17rds x 2

M&P 9C
17rds= 1 mag
12rds= 2 mag
10rds= 2 mag ....... all have finger rest extension

Springfield XD9C
16rds x 2
15rds x 1
10rds x 2

I got rid of 14 PMAGS and 10 USGI mags with Magpul followers and Ranger plates, to young Soldiers of mine who made Sergeant and did great things.
I need to stock back up!

:smt1099


----------



## Hunter08

M&p = 3
92fs = 3
p22 = 3
ar15 = 4


----------



## nrd515525

I try to get at least three 100% trustworthy ones. Sometimes, I've had a couple that needed tweaking, like the follower has flash on it, or the mag has crud in it, and I've bought a couple before fixing them, so I wind up with a half dozen or more. I went to a gunshop that was closing up and the owner had factory mags for the Astra A-75, and I grabbed all six he had for $7.95 a pop, and now I have at least a dozen. Not so many when I had two A-75's, but now that I only have one, it's kind of ridiculous. I'll keep them, as I'm sure I'll get another one one of these days.


----------



## Brydawg

I have an M&P .40 cal that came with 2 mags. I ordered 4 more in .40 S&W/.357 and 2 for my 9mm conversion barrel. So, 8 mags in all with .357 Sig and 9mm conversion barrels all for the same gun.


----------



## Lateck

Always try to keep 4~5 mags for each.
One in the gun and another on the holster with two (2~3) more near by. 


Lateck,


----------



## johnmed3

I' keep at least three for ol' trusty (.45 govt model) and for my new S&W MP .357 sig/.40S&W  !!!


----------



## Morgo

Absolute min of 5, I prefer 6.
My aim is to have 10 or more per handgun.


----------



## Springfield Armory

I wasnt sure what you meant.Spare mags on your person? Total number? I put down 6 in the poll.I have 1 in the 1911 when im carrying and 2 spare on my side.Also have 3 other mags i keep in the safe for it.

Have 3 altogether for my AR15.


----------



## Scorpion8

DennyCrane said:


> How many mags do you keep (on average) for each gun?


Handguns: 2 or 3 so I can rotate the kept-loaded one among them periodically. AK's/AR's: 15 or 20. Yea, a few.


----------



## Gallows

Six for each of my .40's. I'd like to pick up another 6 for each so I don't have to reload as often at the range.


----------



## chessail77

four


----------



## Brevard13

I have 8 for my M&P's. Of course 2 of those will only fit my compact. The other 6 are 15 round mags since it will fit both my compact and full sized .40/.357. I am buying some of the bigger mags (9mm for the M&P) for my wife for when she is at home.


----------



## Ricky59

3 for the Kahr pm9 ..
3 for the Sig p238 ..
And 8 for the kimber pro raptor 1911..
..can you tell what my favorite is ???


----------



## prof_fate

For my 22LR rifle - 3.
for my mark 1 - 3
for my XDm9 - 3

As I get into competition I may get more for the XD just to make life easier. I'd like to have one loaded for home protection that I can just leave alone rather than unload for trips to the range and reload when home.


----------



## prof_fate

larryh1108 said:


> I like to keep enough mags to hold approx 50 rounds (or a full box of ammo). If it's 6 count, I have 8 mags (48). If it's 8 count (1911) I have 6 mags (48). If it's 13 rounds, I have 4 mags, etc. It makes range trips easier and I always have all my mags loaded after a range trip so it works out nice there as well.


Hmmm....my XDm9 mags hold 19 each...it came with 3...that's 57 plus one in the pipe...


----------



## KnurledNut

P95 - 10 rnd (2), 15 rnd (2), 17 rnd (5), 30 rnd (1)

And only 'cuz I got a deal/steal on 8 of 'em!


----------



## dewoody

Since I have multiple 1911s they share numerous mags, normally having 4-5 with each plus spares. My .40s have 3-4 each. My 'old school' revolvers have a couple speed loaders & 3-4 strips a piece.


----------



## firemanjones

I have 4 to 6 for each gun. The price of some of them at $19. for factory, I can not go wrong. I use them all when I shoot so it spreads out the usage and they last longer this way.


----------



## rhodco

Need at least 3 for IDPA matches, plus a spare in case a spring goes weak.


----------



## SteveC

4 for the Glock 19; 5 each for Bersa Thunder .32, S&W 22A, Ruger MkIII; only 3 for Taurus MillPro PT145, 2 for IJ-70 Mak

and 4 for Springfield XDM9


----------



## skullfr

I have 3 for my cz.Two for daily carry and one empty to rotate the other 2 every month to keep fromhaving spring failure.I use them as range mags so I can find any potential problem early.


----------



## chessail77

A good answer would be 4-6...JJ


----------



## qwiksdraw

My formula is simple, it is based on a box of 50 rounds. I have enough magazines (per caliber) to empty one box. For those who are good in math (not me), the number won't add up exactly, but this isn't an exact science! For my .45 I have four 8 round mags and three 7 round mags for a total of 53. So one mag will be short. For my 9mm I have 6 mags of 9 rounds for a total of 54, so again one mag is short. With my 22's the math is easier because they use 10 round mags!

This then becomes a "set", so with each set now I know how many I shot and how much I'm spending. Ironically, I'm not usually that organized.


----------



## Shipwreck

I like the same formula... but I want to load up 200 rounds... That way I needn't reload the entire range trip


----------



## jdw68

The longer I own a semi auto the more magazines I wind up having for that gun. I have had my Beretta 92 fs longer than my other semi autos and it has 10 magazines. For me, they just accumulate.


----------



## njmike

2 for my pistol; 1 with fmj rounds and 1 with hollow point rounds. I altrtnate them every so often.


----------



## Younguy

3 mags for my SR22 and 2 for my 92fs, but I'm just getting started in this. I expect I'll have 3 for my Shield, 2 8 round and 1 7 round. I'll carry with the 7 and keep the pair of 8's in my pocket or wherever.


----------



## PistolChick86

Beretta Px4 Compact ---- 3 mags
Taurus Model 66 .357 Revolver--- 7 shot always loaded
Bersa Thunder 380---- 1 mag (need to buy more, only came with 1)
Saiga 410--- 3 mags


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol

I have 10 HK's and I have at least 6 mags for each. And 4 mags each for the caracals. And my glocks sit in the safe because I'm just not that into em anymore.


----------



## shotlady

i have 2 for my beretta fs92, 3 form M&p 9, 3 sr22 and 2 for my ruger 10-22. all california 10 rounds.


----------



## 1911dude85

I like to keep 3 for each. I have 3 for my Beretta 92A1, 3 for my Remington R1 1911, and only 2 for my S&W M&P 9c for now, will be ordering another soon. my other 2 handguns are a revolver, and a .22 MP5 clone.


----------



## mashley707

10 for each pistol, 20 for each rifle.


----------



## mustang652

I have 6 mags each for the 1911 Colt 45 and my FS22lr. I have 8 DLX mags for my BT380 and 8 13 round mags for the BT 9UC. 2 30 round and 13 15 round mags for the M1 Carbine.


----------



## Tip

At present - 4 each weapon - adding more as I find good deal.


----------



## specter

That depends on how many come with the gun. Usually 2.


----------



## paratrooper

Way too many.

It's an obsession and I can't help myself.


----------



## Popeye7751

2 with Gold dots
2 with range ammo
After reading this thread I need a couple more!!


----------



## USVI

I have 5 for my HK P2000 9mm, 3 loaded and 2 backups. All are 13 rounds and I have magazine spring replacements for each.


----------



## TAPnRACK

11 for my Beretta 92G
8 for my AR
3 for my Ber PX4 sub
3 for my CZ 75 BD Police
4 for my Sig P226 Tac Ops
2 for my Sig P238


----------



## paratrooper

For many, many years, I'd pick up mags for AR-15's. Either at gun shows, gun shops, or here and there. 

For the most part, I bought COLT mags, both 20 /30 rd. They were cheap, plentiful, and available. At one time, I was beginning to get concerned because I had so many on hand. 

But lately, I've been selling them as if they were gold. I've made all my money back 3-4 times over. And, I still have about 100 left. Gonna sit on them a while to see what happens in the future.


----------



## Harryball

4 mags for each of my pistols. (4 training mags for each of my carry guns)
20 mags for the AR
10 For the AK
20 or so for the SKSs.


----------



## Couch Potato

The thing about magazines is while it is possible not have enough, it is not possible to have too many.


----------



## paratrooper

Couch Potato said:


> The thing about magazines is while it is possible not have enough, it is not possible to have too many.


That's what I used to think.

I've been selling some off as of late, and I can barely keep up with what goes to whom.


----------



## JerseyJubal

I'm aiming for what I believe will suits my needs at the moment, Star BM 9mm five (5), 8rd mags, one in the pistol four (4) for belt mag carriers. It will be the same for my wife's Astra Constable II .380, in fact two mags arrived in today's mail for that. The minimum I would think would be three (3) mags and one must take intended use, magazine availability and rising costs caused by today's anti-2nd Amendent hysteria when making the determination.


----------



## XD40inAVL

4 - 5 for each defense handgun, plus standard mags will work in sub-compacts, and if needed, the extended mags for sub-compact can slip the sleeve off and use in the service model.

2 for each plinker handgun.


----------



## Doublea17

I voted two but would like it get three for the guns I own


----------



## HOPELESS

Three loaded and shot gun loaded! always


----------



## nbk13nw

I keep 5 magazines loaded for my EDC, XDs .45. 1 seven round and 4 5 rounds magazines. I keep 5 19 rounds magazines for my XDm 9mm 5.25. 6 + 1 in my Remington 870 Tactical.


----------



## Gunbunny

I keep 2 for the BHP. And will be getting another one for the Sig. Which will make 2 for both SA's. The other two handguns are revolvers. They stay loaded and have never had a day off. I have learned to love my Sig Skeeter. I keep at least one mag loaded with very nicely crafted 9m hollow points. I rack them through every once in a while just to keep the 70 year old man in working order. I shoot it bout once a month just to keep it on its toes. Man them hollow points do make a jagged hole. I keep them completely for self defense.


----------



## dwstxs1969

I have 2 mags for my new Citadel 1911 45 acp (they came with it). . .but I need HELP, in that I can't seem to find anymore mags to purchase for this gun.

Do other mags work in this gun? Being a newbie to this, I have no idea and could use some guidance. I am under the impression that all 1911 45 acp mags are okay to use in it, but don't want to spend the cash to buy more mags until I know for sure.

Any help will be appreciated,

Thanks!


----------



## berettatoter

I keep three as a minimum for each.


----------



## prevost

Please watch this video, its about how many mags you need, then pass it on to other sites as I am only on a few. never too many posts...Why You Need Full Capacity Magazines - ConservativeVideos.com :: ConservativeVideos.com


----------



## GUNMAN1947

I have several Colts as well as a Sig 220. I keep several colt mags around the house and more in the safe. All loaded with 5 rounds so as not to weaken the springs. I still have 7 Packmyer mags, wish they still made them.


----------



## GUNMAN1947

I thought we were just talking about handgun mags on my first post, so he goes, AR 15 = 37 30RD 12 = 20 RD, AK 33 = 30RD 1 75RD DRUM 5 = 5RD, SKS = TONS OF LOADED STRIPPER CLIPS, GARAND = AMMO CANS OF 8 ROUND CLIPS, M1 CARBINE = 5 = 30 RD 6 = 20 RD, MAUSERS - 8mm = BANDOLEERS OF 5RD STRIPPER CLIPS, VARIOUS 22's PLENTY OF 5-10 RD MAGS AND SOME HI-CAP MAGS FOR 10-22 INCLUDING 1 50 RD DRUM along with plenty of ammo for all. Been saving up ammo for my retirement, with these high prices and shortages I'm glad I did.


----------



## GUNMAN1947

I thought we were just talking about handgun mags on my first post, so he goes, AR 15 = 37 30RD 12 = 20 RD, AK 33 = 30RD 1 75RD DRUM 5 = 5RD, SKS = TONS OF LOADED STRIPPER CLIPS, GARAND = AMMO CANS OF 8 ROUND CLIPS, M1 CARBINE = 5 = 30 RD 6 = 20 RD, MAUSERS - 8mm = BANDOLEERS OF 5RD STRIPPER CLIPS, VARIOUS 22's PLENTY OF 5-10 RD MAGS AND SOME HI-CAP MAGS FOR 10-22 INCLUDING 1 50 RD DRUM along with plenty of ammo for all. Been saving up ammo for my retirement, with these high prices and shortages I'm glad I did. Almost forgot, my first Glock, model 30sf, 2 = 10rd, 1=13rd and waiting for 6 more on back order.


----------



## gene

six


----------



## BigBird

on average 3 for each gun.


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,

I voted for the 4-5 category but for my Glock 35 I have a total of 42 mags but I only have 2 mags for my Glock 21SF .45acp and my Taurus PT 845 .45acp. 

Paul


----------



## Glock Doctor

I voted for, 'six to eight' which happens to be exactly correct. I do keep a minimum of six; but I've, also, got as many as a dozen for certain guns.


----------



## rex

Couldn't vote,it depends.Some few and some quite a few.

I can carry about a 1/2 case for my AR,about a dozen for 1911s,about 8 for a Beretta 92,and I'm working on a few more for my USP (man the 45s are expensive).

My 22's I only have one or 2 for but I don't shoot them much anymore.


----------



## Garyshome

I would have more but I don't have the $$$$. You know what my old uncle Art said?...You can never have enough.....


----------



## OGCJason

Thought about getting a spare cylinder for the H&R revolver...three mags on each Beretta


----------



## DaleBalkie

Got 2 for my glock 19!:numbchuck:


----------



## HighlandLofts

I keep one in the autos and two spare mags loaded for self-defense, revolvers fully loaded and two speed strips. Enough for me.


----------



## Jed Henson

Ruger 10/22: 1 mag
Glock 19: 2 mags
Diamondback DB380: 1 mag

For the pocket DB380, the only reason I can see to have more than 1 mag would be to make range shooting a little easier/more fun.


----------



## GUNMAN1947

6-10 for each handgun, 30+ for my semi-auto rifles. I just bought a Walther P38/P1 made in 1961, it came with 2 mags and I found surplus Walther mags for $15 each at Cheaper Than Dirt. Three were unissued and one had a little holster wear. All worked fine. Going back for more. Bought some Brownells .45 mags in a 3 pack w/lifetime guarantee, excellent mags.


----------



## Ookami86

I like to keep 3-5 magazines per gun. One or two loaded with hollow points and two or three for the range. The higher the capacity the more mags since they take longer to reload at the range.


----------



## hks95134

I see that Ook resurrected this thread from a year ago. Ok I'll bite.

Calif mags are limited to 10 rounds each.

Therefore I keep 10 of these 10 rounder's ready to go -- total of 100 rounds -- for my 5.56x45 carbine.

For my 45ACP I keep 4 mags ready for these 10 rounder's.

So at any given moment, I have 140 rounds ready for action whatever it may be, whether a local riot, or attempted home invasion, or a SHTF Armageddon, or somebody's deputies coming around knocking door to door and trying to confiscate my guns.

And then there is another 1000 rounds of boxed ammo in the safe.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

I usually keep at least two.


----------



## Steven

I keep 6 for each of my automatics. I shoot Steel Challenge and this will get me through each stage without having to reload. I like topping off with a full magazine for each run.


----------



## CW

4-5 (min 3) Of course that does not include P-Mags for the SR, nor bandoleer clips for the Mauser.


----------



## BigHead

I have had up to 5 for my 1911, but now I have mellowed. I would keep 3 mags handy and loaded.


----------



## berettatoter

As many as I can get. I refuse to have only one.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Three at minimum,,,*

Three at minimum,,,
Five is optimal.

"Why five?" you may ask,,,
Because the range bags I like,,,
Have four mag slots and in in the gun

But any number is simply arbitrary,,,
There is no "best" number.

Aarond

.


----------



## DLYskes1976

I have 6 mags for my taurus pt111, and 6 for my Tp9v2, and I think 8 for my 1911... usually what I do is use two mags for a month, and then rotate them...


----------



## boatdoc173

usually 3 but for my spec ops(Wilson combat) 8 because they do not make the gun any m,ore

+ for my 1911 (.45 acp and 9mm) 3-4 extra wilson mags--they are just the best(IMHO)


----------



## pblanc

I have autoloaders for which I have only 2 magazines, and one for which I have 12. In general, I am quite satisfied with 5 magazines for any pistol I would consider for self-defense so that is how I voted. This allows for one mag in the gun loaded with JHPs and 2 extras similarly loaded, as well as two unloaded mags for range use. I am generally happy with 2 mags, or even one if need be, for range use. At current ammunition prices I don't strive to shoot it off as quickly as possible.


----------



## Hawk451

At least 6 for most. Only 5 for little S/W 908. Couple dozen for 1911.


----------



## Bigdog48

usually at least 5


----------



## Howitzer19

[edited]


----------



## Craigh

It's a hard question to answer because it's different depending on the gun. I have some older handguns where it's nearly impossible to find used magazines for. I may only have two or three of them. On one handgun, I only have a single mag with two more on back-order. With most of my home or carry guns, I have 4 to 6 magazines depending on how often I like to shoot them at the range. For example, my 9mm Shield is a gun I love for EDC, but it's really not a fun plinking gun at the range. I feel the four mags I have for it is enough. 

My 45 cal 1911a models are different. I love to shoot them both indoor and outdoor. I even bark squirrels with them. The problem is that over the years, I've found some magazines just are not as reliable as others for my 1911 handguns. I had probably 25 various magazines and packaged up around 18 I didn't care for and sold a plastic bag of them at a club meet. I didn't want any with tilting followers made of metal like Chip MCcormick or even Colt. 

I now have 20 1911 8 round magazines I can trust. Believe it or not, there are two ProMags in that batch. Normally, I wouldn't get near a ProMag, but these two have been flawless so long I now trust them. I have 4 Wilson Combat model 47DC with lo-profile steel base pads. I have 6 Wilson Combat Elite HD models with lo-profile steel base pads. I have 1 Wilson Combat Vickers with lo-profile aluminum base pad. The remainder are all MecGar black steel with anti-friction coatings and polymer butt pads. All of these have run flawlessly since new. Zero malfunctions. I trust the MecGars the same as the Wilson Combats. Those two ProMags, as good as they've been, are range only. The easiest to use are the MecGars, I suppose because the springs are a little lighter and follower is a bit smoother. They push rounds much easier for these old hands. The Wilson Combat model 47DC are a little shorter than the ETM 500 models, making them the hardest to push rounds. 

The coolest one is the Wilson Combat Vickers Tactical model. It's over $50 and has only one tiny witness hole at round 8. It has a few features nothing else has, like a follower with sand grooves to supposedly keep it cleaner. To me, it just makes it stickier when loading. Its aluminum base pad is the nicest in the business, IMO. Lo-profile but with an easier to grab step. It as well as the other Model 500C-HD mags are tougher than nails. They include +10% flatwire springs that are guaranteed to never need replacing or lose optimum tension for life. You can keep them loaded, unloaded or use them everyday and tension doesn't change. If I need to buy an additional 1911 mag in the future, it will be the Wilson Combat 500C-HD or 500A-HD model (lo-profile steel or aluminum base pads).


----------



## Morgo

5-6 per gun, more if they are a cheaper mag like glocks or ruger .22 etc


----------

